# Problème authentification NM-Applet [RESOLU]

## DragaoAzul

Bonjour.

Je viens de faire une récente installation de Gentoo avec Gnome 3.

Tout fonctionne à merveille sauf une chose. Je ne peux pas modifier mes configuration réseau avec nm-applet, il me demande m'authentifier et aucun de mes mot de passe ne fonctionne, à moins de me loguer directement en root...

Cela fait 3 jours que je cherche et aucunes des solutions que j'ai trouvé ne fonctionne.

Une idée? MerciLast edited by DragaoAzul on Thu Jun 28, 2012 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce que tu es dans le groupe wheel ?

et dans le sudoers ?

----------

## DragaoAzul

Oui je fais parti du group wheel. Par contre je n'ai ni group ni fichier sudoers.

----------

## DragaoAzul

Je sais pas si c'est propre mais en changent le fichier /etc/polkit-1/rules.d/50-default.rules et en mettant mon utilisateur au lieu du groupe adm (auquel je fait partie) je peux changer la configuration réseau via NM-Applet.

----------

## xaviermiller

En effet, c'était mentionné dans les elogs que pour polkit, il faut utiliser le groupe adm.

----------

